# Dry Curing Without Nitrates?



## zayas (May 1, 2012)

EDIT:  I've read up more about botulism and found that even after cooked, poisoning can still occur.  I guess I'll be trying to find some nitrates then! ####Hello everyone,I've read up on why nitrates are added to the bacon during the cure process (kills bacteria, prevents botulism).  I don't have ready access to nitrates (live in a small Japanese town, so it's harder to find), so I'm curing my belly in salt and sugar only.  My question is if I cold smoke and FULLY COOK my bacon before consuming, am I at risk for illnesses?I fully intend for my belly to cure for 5 - 7 days and will be cold smoking at about 80 F.  I don't really care if it comes out "too salty", as I've read elsewhere, but I'm just worried about getting sick from consuming the bacon after I fully cook it.


----------



## solaryellow (May 1, 2012)

Without a proper curing agent, you are at risk unless you cook it beyond recognition. I noticed that you mentioned nitrates frequently, nitrites is what you really want. Sodium nitrite is also known as Cure#1, Instacure #1, Cure #1, Prague Powder #1, pink salt, etc. It is 6.25% sodium nitrite here in the states.


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 1, 2012)

I live in the mail order capital of the west and I can find it. I have gotten it on line http://www.butcher-packer.com/  and I have also gotten some from a local butcher shop.


----------



## alblancher (May 1, 2012)

Solaryellow gave you great advice.


----------



## moikel (May 1, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Solaryellow gave you great advice.


Safety first mate. If the freight is any easier,mistygully.com.au  from Australia. I know its a bit harder to do for a rookie & I haven't tried it myself because I  don't have to but you can get pure sodium nitrite then mix it with salt.50gm packet wont cost much shipped from here. BUT you better get the right advice on how best to mix it & keep it in the right ratio. If you are wet brining that may take some of the problems out of it. 

Guys here no way more than me.Just ask somebody will be along to help.


----------

